# Onyx 2000



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I will let you guys know more after I actually make some cuts."

*Another 5 star review on a yet to be used machine …gotta love it !*


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations on the new saw. I know it is a great feeling to get the table saw of your dreams. Best of luck on using it to it's full potential.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Where did I just read about a guy growling about his PM? He bought it sight unseen…........
Congrats on your new saw


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my PM2000 about 2 years ago and after spending several hours putting it together, I was very angy and disappointed because I had not adjustments to make. Everything was dead on. Love this saw.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Most of the time you can tell a quality machine by the way it is made, how it fits together and how it feels when you're making adjustments. I'm glad to hear Powermatic is still keeping it's customers happy. I hope your PM saw gives you many years of satisfaction-I bought my Model 66 back in 1994 and to this day, I enjoy it every time I use it. I haven't had to readjust anything since I initially set it up-dead on.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

congrats on the new purchase. now you can make some wood scraps.


----------



## RajinCajun (Apr 4, 2009)

The starter solenoid on my PM2000 failed after less than one year. It was a bit of a hassle with PM customer service to get it replaced, because I expected someone to come figure out what was wrong, and they only wanted to talk me through it on the phone. I talked to two or three service techs with attitudes before I finally got through to someone who was very helpful and in fact walked me through the replacement process. they shipped out the replacement part immediately. It has performed perfectly ever since then.
So, like you, my reaction to the saw immediately after assembly was complete satisfaction. soon after I was very frustrated with powermatic. Now, almost 5 years after the purchase, I'm completely satisfied with the saw's performance. I have checked everything a number of times for alignment, flatness, squareness and so on. It is all dead on perfect.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for your review


----------

